# Forum > FPS > Fortnite > Fortnite Guides >  [STW] Fast way to get gold for Mythic Hero

## Kenneth

In the new update mini llamas give you gold now. To obtain mini llamas quick go to stonewood, play with others, custom 1-3 and start it. A majority of the time you will get SSD which takes just a few minutes and rewards you with mini llamas. With one mini llama you can get 30-50 gold and if it goes silver you can get multiple of the 30-50gold.

This is most likely gonna get fixed.

Also credit to zWafl on reddit for this

----------

